# New Reptile Shop in Berkshire



## GAJ

Hi, Just to let you know that Spire Ridge at Midgham, near Newbury, Berkshire has now started selling reptiles and equipment etc, they are located just off the Bath Road at Midgham, the chas name there is Phil Hamilton - I have been in there a couple of times and he seems a very knowlegable chap and the prices seem very good, he has a very good selection of snakes, spiders, lizards etc

Nice to see a good shop near the Newbury area


----------



## Jim2109

how big is it, and how much stock do they hold? im in the middle of 3 or 4 decent reptile shops, all of which are 30 mins+ drive away. unfortunately the only ones in the Basingstoke area are aquatic shops that sell a few reptiles, none of them are dedicated reptile shops.

if this one is any good then it gives another option within a reasonable driving distance.


----------



## GAJ

He must have about 20 vivs of various sizes there, he carries the normal viv equipment - heatmats, lighting, controllers etc, but he can order in any items that you may need - the phone number is 0118 971 2936 - give him a call


----------



## beans333

Hey, Phil is my local reptile shop and i use him for most of my reptiles needs and care. His reptile side of the shop is really taking off and he has a really good selection. He has good selection of vivs including tortoise tables, aboreal vivs and normal vivs varying in sizes. He is now doing full sets up deals for individual reptiles eg. beardie set ups, king snake set ups etc. His reptilesa are well cared for and he is knowlegable about them. He sells all sorts of lizards, frogs, salamanders, scorpions, snakes and spiders. He even has a rattle snake for people to look at. It is really worth going down there to take a look. 
Whilst we are talking about different reptile stores i would strongley advise avoiding World of water at Shinfield. I dont know how any of u have found them but i found them to be keeping their reptiles and fish in poor condition, they no nothing and they are rude! Quiet happy to just make a quick sell despite the conditions of their poor animals.:blahblah: thanks xxx


----------



## angels1531

I will deffo pop in and give them a try then... I have heard about them already through the guy at the petshop in Tadley.


----------



## beans333

Yeh thats how i heard of them, their the same company.


----------



## Wobbit

i can vouch for this shop. phil really knows his stuff.

he used to run the reptile section at shirly aquatics in oxford.


----------



## xvickyx

Cool, we are going to visit here on Saturday


----------



## dan.hobley

been here twice now and both times, the blokey in there seems pretty knowledgable and willing to help/answer questions. keeps a small variety of reptiles. nice place. needs to be bigger id say  he does aquatics aswell btw


----------



## xvickyx

Well went there today, and it is small, but perfectly formed, all animals well looked after and healthy, have a lovely kingsnake at the moment, and also the cutest baby corns *drools* I think I even won the BF over, as he seemed really interested in the snakes! They were cute though! Now looking into a corn set up LOL.....


----------



## Razaiel

Wobbit said:


> i can vouch for this shop. phil really knows his stuff.
> 
> he used to run the reptile section at shirly aquatics in oxford.


Me too - I remember Phil from the Oxford shop (I don't use it any more, wonder why ... :whistling2 Phil's a good guy who knows about herps (AND CARES ABOUT THEM!!) unlike some shops I know ...


----------



## Wobbit

it is a small shop, but he is going to be expanding it into the fish bit.


----------



## beans333

Phil now has some now beautiful Rainbow boas, they are stunning. really want one but dont ahve the space


----------



## helraiizza

bluesboo and i went there today and i must say its really nice.
phil is a very nice bloke and we talked for hours:lol2:
it was only supposed to be a quick look in..
they do have some lovely baby BRB"s and i may even consider the sub adult jungle carpets..

but definatly worth a visit:no1:


----------



## xvickyx

helraiizza said:


> bluesboo and i went there today and i must say its really nice.
> phil is a very nice bloke and we talked for hours:lol2:
> it was only supposed to be a quick look in..
> they do have some lovely baby BRB"s and i may even consider the sub adult jungle carpets..
> 
> but definatly worth a visit:no1:


oooooOOOOooo they have BRBS.... :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## geckomagic

Phil also has a gorgeous female kahl Albino boa for £495 at the moment. Quite a few BRB's still left. Think he's got lots of T's coming in this week also.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

Good to know!
I used to live in Thatcham and whenever I didn't order online I'd have to make the journey to Aquasplash in Hare Hatch (which wasn't so bad as at the time I was also going to BCA which is just around the corner). Nice to know there's a GOOD reptile shop in the Newbury/Thatcham area now.


----------



## xvickyx

I went there last weekend, and he had a lovely Desert Iguana  very nice, they have some more vivs stacks there now, so assume they will be expanding soon  woohoo!


----------



## geckomagic

yeah its only small at the moment, but hopefully expansion is coming soon if all goes well. Well worth a visit for anyone in the area, phil knows his stuff and cares about the animals, rather than just trying to make money.
Thanks
Kris


----------



## xvickyx

*Went to Spire Ridge again today, was awesome, as always, met the owner Phil & Geckomagic ) got to hold a baby BRB, sorry i was so nevous LOL!!!! There is a gorgeous kahl Albino boa there at the moment.... x x*


----------



## geckomagic

xvickyx said:


> *Went to Spire Ridge again today, was awesome, as always, met the owner Phil & Geckomagic ) got to hold a baby BRB, sorry i was so nevous LOL!!!! There is a gorgeous kahl Albino boa there at the moment.... x x*


Was good to meet you yesterday, there is a caiman coming in the next couple of weeks so look out for her. 
Also looking to set up monthly meets at the shop if people would be interested.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## rickpellen

Yer ive been in here, I swapped the guy sum axolotls for a piranaha, legend of a guy! Even offered to pick me up stuff at hamm. Id defo be up for monthly meets or sumin like that. This place blows aquasplash literally out of the water (if ull excuse the pun lol). 

You may find world of waters reptile section to be changing very soon..... the manager of it is going and i know whos takng it over....


----------



## beastluke

rick ure a nerd


----------



## xvickyx

geckomagic said:


> Was good to meet you yesterday, there is a caiman coming in the next couple of weeks so look out for her.
> Also looking to set up monthly meets at the shop if people would be interested.
> 
> Thanks
> Kris



Ahhh yes we heard - awesome!!  will be coming down soon, as now the boyfriend wants a snake :lol2:
Oh and we will definately be up for the monthly meets!!

Thanks
Vicky


----------



## geckomagic

Caiman will be here for the weekend hopefully!


----------



## xvickyx

WOOHOO...

We will come down and have a look  Excellent.

Vicky


----------



## happycallis

Hiya,

As i can't seem to find the address, has anyone got it as id like to pop down there tomorrow.

Cheers Mat


----------



## xvickyx

Hi

I'll PM it to you


----------



## geckomagic

Its on the Bath Road A4, Midgham, RG7 5XB.
Livefoods in on a tuesday.

If you wait until sat the caimen will be there.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## happycallis

Are the open on Sundays? Also whats their normal opening hours?

Mat


----------



## geckomagic

Mon-Sat 8.30 - 5.30
Sunday, it is open until 2.30 but Phil is not there so reptiles cannot be sold.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## happycallis

Went there today and ended up walking out with half the shop. Phil's knowledge is second to none. I cant wait till next week when my vivs arrive and I can get everything into its new homes.

Looking forward to my next visit already so I can have a look at the Camen.


----------



## geckomagic

Glad you were impressed with the shop. Me an phil are going to pick her up tomorrow and both pretty excited about it.


----------



## geckomagic

Well the caiman is here and in her new setup.
Got a few new cresties and an adult Male Ackie so look out for these too. Our Caiman will probably be hiding for a few days but will be out soon enough.
Here is a picture of her setup at the moment and a couple pictures of her.


























Hope to see some more of you up there.


----------



## happycallis

She looks very nice, cant wait to pop down and have a good look.


----------



## xvickyx

Awwww she is beautiful


----------



## Wobbit

Awesome! I'm guna pop up 2morra to c phil and take a peek at the croc.

I'm supposed to be doing the Sundays so he can sell reps, I think phil still needs to talk to the owner.

Rob


----------



## Wobbit

im starting sundays tomorrow, hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## xvickyx

Brought a lovely Pueblan milkshake from Phil last weekend, he/she is lovely  also loving the Ackie 

Be down again soon 

(I will be the one just starting at all the hatchling snakes for ages..... LOL)


----------



## beans333

hey guys, went there on saturday and phill now has a beatiful blood python! The rattle snake has gone now too! Phil gave me some really good advice on a bosc monitor i rescued. we didnt have much for her when we got her hone so phil really helped us out! go their every weekend pretty much for food. Hoping he will get in some croc skinks at some stage!


----------



## beans333

HappyCallis, wat ya buy? xx


----------



## xvickyx

beans333 said:


> hey guys, went there on saturday and phill now has a beatiful blood python! The rattle snake has gone now too! Phil gave me some really good advice on a bosc monitor i rescued. we didnt have much for her when we got her hone so phil really helped us out! go their every weekend pretty much for food. Hoping he will get in some croc skinks at some stage!


Aw wow cool, will have to come down again soon and check them out! Love croc skinks, the BF needs some pinkies for the milk anyways! Hehe


----------



## Wobbit

the blood is a stunner!


----------



## geckomagic

and a bargain for an adult!!


----------



## Wobbit

lots of new spiders in stock too


----------



## happycallis

beans333 said:


> HappyCallis, wat ya buy? xx


I ended up coming out with 1 Crested Gecko, 2x Frilled Lizards, 1 Blue tongued skink and 1 Euromastyx.

Will no doubt be getting more stuff off Phil at some point as he is a top guy.


----------



## dan.hobley

I live in Thatcham and have often visited Spire Ridge for a cheeky peeky at the new reps. i could spend ages in there and would love to own all the lizards he has in there! bought all my fake plants from there for the new viv too.
Phil has always been more than helpful when it comes to answering rep questions especially regarding my beardie.
Defo worth the visit..needless to say i think another visit is due for me 

p.s. im entrusting him with looking after Lex my beardie when i go away on my honeymoon..there's few ppl i trust with him 

keep up the good work Phil and co!!

Dan (big tall 6'8" nearly always in high vis trousers)


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*



xvickyx said:


> Well went there today, and it is small, but perfectly formed, all animals well looked after and healthy, have a lovely kingsnake at the moment, and also the cutest baby corns *drools* I think I even won the BF over, as he seemed really interested in the snakes! They were cute though! Now looking into a corn set up LOL.....


hi is the king snake the choclate and bananna one thts mine and its a very nice snake lol


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

hi phil is a very nice guy helped me out alot and has offerd me work exp hopefully so even better.

all in all gr8 stock gr8 staff gr8 shop lol


----------



## Wobbit

got me a stunning avic avic T today from phil :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

happycallis said:


> I ended up coming out with 1 Crested Gecko, 2x Frilled Lizards, 1 Blue tongued skink and 1 Euromastyx.
> 
> Will no doubt be getting more stuff off Phil at some point as he is a top guy.



Hehe, not much then :gasp:

I have seen all those lizards ad they are all stunning, LOVE the frillies :mf_dribble:


----------



## happycallis

xvickyx said:


> Hehe, not much then :gasp:
> 
> I have seen all those lizards ad they are all stunning, LOVE the frillies :mf_dribble:


Nope not at all, came out with another Blue tongued, 1 rainbow boa, a pair of Fat tailed geckos and a pair of water dragons :blush:


----------



## Wobbit

> Nope not at all, came out with another Blue tongued, 1 rainbow boa, a pair of Fat tailed geckos and a pair of water dragons


that rainbow boa is stunning, stop buying all the stock! :lol2:


----------



## happycallis

Ive now run out of room, just waiting for the equipment for my hogg island boa to turn up and thats the flat now full. Well it is for now anyway lol.


----------



## Wobbit

was it you in the shop today with the hogg island out? the one that phil is bording wille you wait for the viv?


----------



## happycallis

Yeah, if you were the guy that was asking about it, it was my misses that had it at that point, just got to wait for the equipment to arrive then I can take him home.


----------



## Wobbit

> Yeah, if you were the guy that was asking about it, it was my misses that had it at that point, just got to wait for the equipment to arrive then I can take him home.


Yer that was me, the one buying the spider.

that boa is a stunner, i need to make more room, theres only so much you can fit in a flat lol


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

hi guy i have just got a salmon x hog island boa shes so nice but she still a tiny bit hissy.
but so prityy
any nice new lizards in there i do wont to breed something but im not to sure what lol
any info on what nice izards to brred very apreacted but not on here tht would be a thread jack lol.


----------



## xvickyx

happycallis said:


> Nope not at all, came out with another Blue tongued, 1 rainbow boa, a pair of Fat tailed geckos and a pair of water dragons :blush:


:lol2: great, wish I had the room

Need to go visit soon - if happycallis hasn't brought everything : victory: :lol2:


----------



## Wobbit

he has a breeding trio of leos in i think, laying eggs atm.


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

any one going in there tomoz?
well morning any way lol
is the green burm in there still?


----------



## Wobbit

> is the green burm in there still?


yer jade is still there


----------



## happycallis

xvickyx said:


> :lol2: great, wish I had the room
> 
> Need to go visit soon - if happycallis hasn't brought everything : victory: :lol2:


Im done for a while now thankfully. Will keep going back to see Phil tho.


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

o ok kl

is she tame?
i dont know why i never asked tht in the shop lol


----------



## happycallis

Jade is tame once she is out of her viv. Had her out the other day. Has a really good temperment,


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

o o then lol a big snake to be on the wrong side of lol her head is like both my fists lol.
bugt im goingb in there tomz so i wil make a point of staying a bit longer and talking to phil about my work exp and other stuff


----------



## shadowdragon

Hey guys, 
I'm from Basingstoke too, I'm looking to get a beardie does phil have any, or would he have any by July?
:2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

Give him a call and ask  or pop down there, always worth a visit


----------



## happycallis

Phil hasnt got any at the moment but should do in the next few weeks or so. Best to call him and ask when he has some due.


----------



## shadowdragon

Thanks  x


----------



## crazy creatures

*Holiday Times*

Hi everone!

*Just to let you know that I (Phil) will be on holiday from 14 May to 24 May.* The shop will still be open as normal, but with a reduced stock of animals for that period.

We will of course still be having all the normal deliveries of live and frozen food and the staff will be pleased to help you.

*New exotics coming in after my holidays are:*

Baby Green Watrer Dragons
Adult Male Water Dragon
Baby Plumed Basiliks
Baby Bearded Dragons
Adult Female Bearded Dragon
Baby Rankins Dragons
Adult Female Leopard Geckos
Adult Fat Tail Geckos
Baby Blue Tongue Skinks
Savannah Monitor (30")

Adult Amazon Tree Boa (Garden Phase)
Baby Boa Constrictors (BCI)
Adult Macklotts Python
Yearling Royal Pythons
Baby Western Hognose
Grown on Corn Snakes (various morphs)

*DWA Holders Only:*
*Western Diamond Back Rattlesnake (pair)*
*Broad Banded Copper head Viper*
*Coral Cobra :mf_dribble:*

Pink Toed Tarantula
Cobalt Blue Tarantula
Giant Asian Mantids

Egyptian Toads
Ornate Horned Frog
Albino Horned Frog
Fire Salamanders

Thanks for your continued support and I look forward to seeing you all on my return!! : victory:

Best Regards
Phil
Spire Ridge Reptiles


----------



## xvickyx

Phil thats an awesome stock list!!!!

We really need to come and visit again!!! Awww albino horned frogs :flrt::flrt: are they babies?

Have a great holiday :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## happycallis

Loving that username Phil lol. See you tomorrow.


----------



## xvickyx

Went to the shop yesterday with the OH, the blood python is awesome   

Still loving the Uros, and frilled dragon  cuties.


----------



## crazy creatures

Hi everyone,
Just to let you all know I'm back from my holiday and all the new animals are in.
Below is my current stocklist.

*LIZARDS*

*Savannah Monitor (30" Very Tame!)*
*Bearded Dragons (Babies)*
*Bearded Dragon (Adult Male)*
*Bearded Dragons (Adult Pair)*
*Frilled Dragons (Sub-Adult)*
*Green Water Dragon (Adult Male)*
*Plumed Basalisk (Babies)*
*Saharan Uromastyx (Baby)*
*Saharan Uromastyx (Sub-Adult)*
*Desert Iguana (Adult Female)*
*Berber Skink*
*Blue Tongued Skinks (Babies)*
*Red Eye Crocodile Skink*
*Yemen Chameleons (Babies)*
*Ambilobe Panther Chameleon (Sub-Adult Male)*
*Crested Geckos (Babies)*
*Crested Gecko (Adult Male - Dropped Tail)*
*Albino Tangerine Fat Tail Geckos (Babies)*
*Leopard Geckos*


*SNAKES*

*Babies*

*Hypo Corn *
*Hypo Corn Het Stripe*
*Hypo Stripe Corn*
*Hypo Bloodred Corn*
*Anery Corn*
*Anery Ultramel Corn*
*Anery Motley Corn*
*Ultramel Het Stripe Corn*
*Candy Cane Corn*
*Carolina Corn*
*Snow Corn*

*Taiwanese Beauty Snake*
*Everglades Rat Snake*
*Albino Honduran Milksnake*
*Cali King Snake*
*Cali King Snake (Grown On)*
*Albino Cali King *
*Florida Kingsnake*
*Brown House Snake*
*Albino Gopher Snake*
*Common Boa's*
*09 Royal Pythons*


*Sun-Adult/Adult*

*Coastal Carpet Pythons (Pair)*
*Sumatran Blood Python (Adult Male)*
*Burmese Python Het Granite*
*Amazon Tree Boa (Garden Phase)*
*Common Boa*
*Carolina Corn*
*Grey Ratsnake*
*Albino Cali King*
*Cali King*


*Amphibians*

*Red Eyed Tree Frogs (Babies)*
*Whites Tree Frogs (Babies)*
*Whites Tree Frogs (Adults)*
*Golden Flying Frogs*
*Golden Mantella*
*Fire Bellied Toads*
*Albino Axolotl*
*Alpine Newts*


*Invertabrates*

*Red Claw Scorpian*
*Emperor Scorpian*
*Desert Hairy Scorpian*
*Flat Rock Scorpian*
*Camel Spider*
*Thai Tiger*
*Cobalt Blue*
*Stout Legged Baboon*
*Fort Hill Baboon*
*Orange Babboon*
*Togo Starburst*
*Pink Toe *
*Giant African Millipede*
*Asian Green Mantids*
*African Land Snails*


*DWA (Lisence Holders Only)*

*Spectacled caiman (Babies)*
*Western Diamond back Rattlesnake (Pair)*

*more venomous due....*

anything not on the list please dont hesitate to ask

many thanks

Phil (Spireridge Reptiles)


----------



## happycallis

You never mentioned the croc skinks mate!!


----------



## xvickyx

Ooooo wicked!!!! :no1:

Hopefully get my new car this weekend and will come and visit!

You might have to tear me away from the *Anery Ultramel Corn :mf_dribble:*


----------



## Wobbit

Awesome list phil, il be In for an update Friday, rob


----------



## geckomagic

Right guys here's just a few pics of some of the stock, my camera went dead so will get some more soon.
Enjoy :2thumb:

Bearded Dragon









Saharan Uromastyx









Crested Geckos

































Whites Tree Frog


----------



## geckomagic

Golden Mantella









Yemens Chameleons

















Ambilobe Panther Chameleon

































Camel Spider


----------



## xvickyx

Awww look at the cresties 

The camel spider is AWESOME, they are such cool creatures!


----------



## crazy creatures

Hi Guys

I’m starting up a monthly reptile evening at Spire Ridge Reptiles near Newbury, Berkshire.

The first meet is on Thursday the 24th of June. Guest speaker is *herpvet Bruce Maclean BSc,BVM&S,MRCVS*
Times are 6.30-8.30. There will be BBQ & Beer available. Everyone is welcome although I would appreciate it if you could PM me if you are coming as would like to know rough numbers.

Look forward to seeing you all


----------



## Wobbit

im looking forward to it! its nice to have somthing in the area.


----------



## happycallis

Ill be there with the other two in tow mate.


----------



## BluesBoo

Really looking forward to it! Jay and I will be there with bells on and we will try and get some of our other snakey/lizardy friends there as well!
:2thumb::no1:: victory::no1::2thumb:


----------



## lamby

I will try and make it Phil....and thx for the Hoggie he's settling in well :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

Oh, hope I can make it, might be a bit of a squeeze as I finish work at 6pm


----------



## geckomagic

I'll be there mate,
will bring the retic along for cuddles and pictures!!

Thanks
Kris


----------



## rickpellen

yer go on then ill bring someone aswell lol, ill bring my male dumerils


----------



## geckomagic

rickpellen said:


> yer go on then ill bring someone aswell lol, ill bring my male dumerils


hows the female doing, anything yet?


----------



## Missed It

Make it easier for Phill to keep track of who`s going,cut paste add your name.:2thumb:
Missed It +2


----------



## Missed It

Missed It said:


> Make it easier for Phill to keep track of who`s going,cut paste add your name.:2thumb:
> Missed It +2


Missed It +1


----------



## happycallis

Anymore attending?


----------



## xSophiex

ooh that camel spider is seriously creepy! give me a snake or lizard any day!


----------



## happycallis

Bump up for the reptile evening, 1 week before this. Anymore coming along. There is going to be a BBQ and beer there.


----------



## happycallis

Bump up as there is only 4 days till this now. The more the merryer(sp).


----------



## happycallis

Bump up for this. Going to be a good evening plus the weather is goos for the BBQ and beer.


----------



## geckomagic

Can't promise the retic will be coming tonight, she's due a shed and not sure what her mood will be like. But I will be there.


----------



## stustan64

*See you tonight*

Hope this isn't too late but my girlfriend and my self will be attending this evening. Sorry for the short notice...


----------



## ratmanio

*awsome night yesterday phill*

cheers for the night out it was awsome my bosc eddy really enjoyed himself and got himself a few new fans.. 
it was a packed night of fun an interesting facts.. also a wide range of reptiles. hope there is another BBQ soon.. Think i might get the camel spider or a Fwc..:mf_dribble: cheers phill hope u managed to get home..


----------



## minicb

dose anyone have a phone number for them?


----------



## geckomagic

0118 971 2936 speak to Phil


----------



## minicb

geckomagic said:


> 0118 971 2936 speak to Phil


thanks for the number mate


----------



## Robertson_99

Yeah, He's really good there, I use him a lot. I've got all my tanks and both my Emps off him. He's a really nice bloke and really helpful


----------



## lubaduck

beans333 said:


> Whilst we are talking about different reptile stores i would strongley advise avoiding World of water at Shinfield. I dont know how any of u have found them but i found them to be keeping their reptiles and fish in poor condition, they no nothing and they are rude! Quiet happy to just make a quick sell despite the conditions of their poor animals.:blahblah: thanks xxx


Can I ask where you would reccommend, i am looking for a good aquatic place near Basingstoke? I have two musk turtles.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## happycallis

Go to spire ridge in midgham and speak to phil, best place in the area.


----------



## Karagain

Hey! I am currently doing my work experience in this reptile shop and I love it! There is such a variety of animals and I ended up buying another baby crested gecko while I was there 

Phil is one of the most knowledgable reptile people I know! And he definately has made me realise that I want to work in the herptology industry 

There is a Reptile evening at this store on thursday the 26th May. Mark dainty from the King Cobra santuary will be a special guest speaker, bringing a adult king cobra with him.

The evening is from 6.00-8.30, addmission is free and there will be food available to purchase && a donation to the sanctuary would be great.

Feel free to contact the store for more details :2thumb:


----------



## Shelly-Bells

Have they got a website? Whats their address? Thanks )


----------

